# What your fav round (ball) shaped toy for a heavy chewer?



## mda0303 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jax kryptonite is a tennis ball. The world stops when I have it in my hand. He fetches well but after awhile he gets tired and likes to lay down and chew on it.. Problem is, he rips the thing apart in about 10 minutes, and if he doesnt, its a soggy, dirt attracting mess.

Are there any good toys out there that are sized like a tennis ball, arent rock hard, but can take a serious chewer?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Ward has taken apart *every* ball and *every* toy so far except an everlasting treat ball. And he chews the heck out of it and tries to rip off bits of it. It has somehow sustained zero damage!


----------



## mda0303 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've heard good things about the KONG ball.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I like the planet dog diamond plate ball.....the 3.25 inch size

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jade love the ChuckIt! balls. They hold up really well! I have only had one "break" and all the happened was the stopper came loose and only attached on one side. I threw that one away so she wouldn't pull off and possibly choke on it. Other than that we lose them long before they break  

What I love about them is that they are rubber, and not covered in the normal tennis ball fuze so they don't get soggy, just wet.


----------



## mda0303 (Nov 14, 2012)

Alittle off topic but, if i leave a ball with him at night, will he lose the strong interest he has in it?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a blank Kong ball that seems indestructible (only toy my dogs have that wasn't shredded in minutes, including the black Kong), but it is pretty rock hard. I call the the canon ball, lol. I am NOT a happy camper when that thing gets dropped on my toes. Nikon is always trying to sneak it back indoors so I give him an "out" command every time he comes through the door so it stays outside. He likes that it's heavy, so he can drop it in a snow bank, it sinks in, and he digs it out.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Effie loves her Cuz. It's like a ball with feet and she has had hers for over a year.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

The West Paw Jive ball is extremely durable, non-toxic and made in the US:

Jive dog ball | West Paw Design


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I have a blank Kong ball that seems indestructible (only toy my dogs have that wasn't shredded in minutes, including the black Kong), but it is pretty rock hard. I call the the canon ball, lol. I am NOT a happy camper when that thing gets dropped on my toes. Nikon is always trying to sneak it back indoors so I give him an "out" command every time he comes through the door so it stays outside. He likes that it's heavy, so he can drop it in a snow bank, it sinks in, and he digs it out.


I second the Kong ball. Gunther has had it since we got him and it's the only ball that has lasted. Tennis balls are dead in like 5 minutes but like your dog is his drug of choice. Last night I found an old tennis ball on the counter and he was laying on the rug gnawing on a raw bone and I tossed it to see if he'd go for it and sure enough after standing up and looking between the tossed tennis ball and the bone for a few seconds (a little torn between what he wanted) he chose the ball and brought it back next to the bone to chew on haha.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My girl prefers jolly ball, and orbees. Something steals the treat balls out of the backyard, maybe a raccoon? But weve lost 2 everlasting treat balls, and 2 orbees out of the backyard. Amazon has large glow orbees for under 9 bucks.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

We use Kong balls and the non furry chuck it balls.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

volcano said:


> My girl prefers jolly ball, and orbees. Something steals the treat balls out of the backyard, maybe a raccoon? But weve lost 2 everlasting treat balls, and 2 orbees out of the backyard. Amazon has large glow orbees for under 9 bucks.


We have two jolly balls. The one with the handle on the top got chewed up. We didn't have it home 20 minutes before the handle was chewed off. The one with the rope through it seems to be lasting well.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

My jolly ball with the rope was destroyed in a month- Sabo manages to finagle the rope out of it. He has a few thick rope toys with large tennis balls on them that he loves and when training he will do anything for it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

West Paw Jive Ball is great. Also Kong Balls work well.:doggieplayball::thumbup::wild::gsdbeggin::


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

What about that big ball with a rope attached? Helped our old dog, Ham


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

This is the ball Jonas has had for almost 2 years. It is his favorite toy and is very durable. Toughest Pet Ball in the World Although Jonas takes care of his toys. Penny is the one that destroys everything LOL


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

trcy said:


> We use Kong balls and the non furry chuck it balls.


I too use these. Odin has popped the chuck it balls, but the Kong balls are as close to indestructible as I think you can get.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

This is a bad picture but I can't remember the name of the toy so I'll show you. This thing is indestructible because it is so flexible. My dogs play hardcore tug of war and it never rips. Also it is great for tossing for the dog to catch in the air because it is so light and they can catch it so easily. They come in several sizes. It might be a Kong product but I just can't remember. Tar actually uses his mouth to throw this one back to me. We have some great games of catch.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

mda0303 said:


> I've heard good things about the KONG ball.


This is what we use and it has yet to deteriorate. We had the squeaky kind and the squeaker didn't last very long though.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

other than losing them....the best ball I have found is the everlasting green ball...jolly balls have a very short life span...there are still bits of them all over the kennel.. the planet orbees weren't too bad, but they all split and fell apart after a while....

Some dogs with high ball drive can have one all the time and not lose drive for it....I see Komet sound asleep with one in his mouth quite often....he also slimes me and the keyboard dropping it on me - and can even throw it at me when I try to ignore him

Lee


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Kong has a round puzzle ball.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Tank has a few of the chuck-it erratic bounce balls that he has yet to destroy. Every other ball we've got for him has been taken apart in less than a week, these ones have lasted over a year.

Amazon.com: Chuckit! Medium Erratic Ball 2.5-Inch, 2-Pack: Pet Supplies


----------



## McCoy (Sep 23, 2013)

You can buy tennis balls in bulk off ebay for a fraction of the price. Tennis clubs sell boxes of used balls ranging from 20 count to 150 count all the time. When they come in dump them in the washing machine and they're good to go.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Chuck it....blue and orange.... They chew them like bubble gum....have not had one destroyed yet...they are pricy but worth it....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD Dad (Dec 3, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> Chuck it....blue and orange.... They chew them like bubble gum....have not had one destroyed yet...they are pricy but worth it....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



+1 for that, same "stress ball" chewing in my house. These are like crack for Thor. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Riley would run through a brick wall to get his Jolly Pet Teaser Ball. Held up pretty well too.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Tankin said:


> Tank has a few of the chuck-it erratic bounce balls that he has yet to destroy. Every other ball we've got for him has been taken apart in less than a week, these ones have lasted over a year.
> 
> Amazon.com: Chuckit! Medium Erratic Ball 2.5-Inch, 2-Pack: Pet Supplies


Balls are like crack for my Lacy. The erractic ball is his very favorite and seems to last longer than any other.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

GSD Dad said:


> +1 for that, same "stress ball" chewing in my house. These are like crack for Thor.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have wondered how the balls survive when all the other toys die so quickly. The way they walk around just chewing away.... and they never just catch them or retrieve them....they have to chew them a few times before making their way back to me...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

The only tennis size ball we use is the chuck it....here us a list of others we use to break it up.







If you are looking for any size ball....they have a few favs...! 
Smaller ball is the chuckit kick and toss....
Large orange one is the varsity ball....hard plastic miles loves to growl and bark at this ball....it plays on their herding instinct. 







This is the jolly ball large with handle...we have a red and blue one...







The blue one is found online only at oneworldfutbol.com
Our dogs LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE soccer but kill a soccer ball the first time the scoop it up so we looked and found this soccer style ball, kicks, bounces just like soccer ball just last about 6 moths longer ) they love it! They sound like race horses when chasing this ball, they put everything they have into winning the race to this ball... They can't think or function when this ball comes out! We have been working hard trying to ignore, avoid and drop this ball when told to. They try to drink with the ball in their mouth. Miles will put the ball down, lay top of the ball while he is drinking....and hold it in his mouth when going potty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Balls are like crack for my Lacy. The erractic ball is his very favorite and seems to last longer than any other.


Was looking at these today....do they float? They felt really heavy! We use the chuckit because they float at the lake and beach....if these float they would be a great addition. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

The best ball I ever seen as far as durability was called "Buddy Ball". It was a little bigger than a baseball, green and pliable but tough as nails. I had one for Rocky and that ball lasted for years and was his favorite. I don't think they make them anymore. I guess because they lasted so long, don't know. I've looked high and low for one for Cruz but come up empty handed. Wish I could find another. 

Here is what I got for Cruz though.Star Mark Everlasting Fun Ball for Dogs at PETCO

And one of these too.....Star Mark Treat Dispensing Chew Ball at PETCO

Those two seem to be lasting well and they are both treat dispensers so it give them something to do besides just chew up the ball.


----------



## GSD Dad (Dec 3, 2013)

jafo220 said:


> Here is what I got for Cruz though.Star Mark Everlasting Fun Ball for Dogs at PETCO
> 
> And one of these too.....Star Mark Treat Dispensing Chew Ball at PETCO
> 
> Those two seem to be lasting well and they are both treat dispensers so it give them something to do besides just chew up the ball.


We've had that first one for well over a year now, and Thor is just now starting to split it apart from chomping on it like a stress ball. I rotate through his ball collection so he doesn't get bored with any particular one, but I'll probably end up getting another one of the same. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

